# ***OFFICIAL*** - Forrest Griffin vs. Rashad Evans DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, between Light Heavyweight Champion Forrest Griffin and challenger Rashad Evans in *HERE. All* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*

Thanks guys

*MLS*


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

i wonder what odds the beting sites have on this fight.
the way i see it Rashad is a favorite..but not a big one.

on the stand up..Rashad has bigger <KO> power,but i think Forrest has the reach advantage.still i give Rashad the edge on the feet.

both have good wrestling and will have trouble taking each other dow..Forrest looks to be the stronger bigger guy so he might have the edge there..he will be on top more often if they go down.i dont think Rashad has much of a sub game.

another factor is the fact that i dont think Rashad ever gone the distance and this is a 5 rounds fight...so Forrest great cardio might help him in the later rounds.

is see it ending : Forrest by decision/late sub or Rashad by TKO.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

most places have rashad around +115 to + 130...give or take


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Royce said:


> i wonder what odds the beting sites have on this fight.
> the way i see it Rashad is a favorite..but not a big one.
> 
> on the stand up..Rashad has bigger <KO> power,but i think Forrest has the reach advantage.still i give Rashad the edge on the feet.
> ...



Huh? 2 of his last 3 have gone to decision.

This fight is givin me a headache.


----------



## Royce (Nov 10, 2008)

he went 3 rounds with Bisping and tito thats true...but its not quite as going 5 with Forrest for the belt.
i dont think he will gass out but i can see a scenario that he becomes much less dangerous in the later rounds.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Forrest by insane reach or sub.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

IMO Rashad's taking it by TKO early rounds or UD. 

I give him the edge in every aspect except GG and Keith already fought and beat Forrest. Key will be to defend Forrest's submission attempts and avoid/take advantage of his leg kicks.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Royce said:


> he went 3 rounds with Bisping and tito thats true...but its not quite as going 5 with Forrest for the belt.
> i dont think he will gass out but i can see a scenario that he becomes much less dangerous in the later rounds.


Ahhh, so ya think Rashad might gas after the 3rd round?

Im thinkin that Rashad might catch Forrest with one of his big shots and end it in the 3rd round.

The problem I have is that Forrest is really good at comin in with a solid gameplan...his leg kicks and reach could be a decider in this one.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Your New UFC Light Heavyweight Champion!!!!! "Sugar" Rashad Evans!!!!!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think Forrest will win but I go back and forth on this fight every day.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

I got Forrest by close but unanimous decision. Forrest has a very underrated ground game (it is respected but I actually think he has one of the best all around ground games in mma. not just bjj but when you combine that with his transitions and the way he positions himself...) I think Forrest will use his length with frequent jabs and leg kicks. If Forrest sticks and moves the whole fight and keeps Rashad at a distance and forces Rashad to expend lots of energy going for takedowns and closing the gap then I think Rashad will lose in the later rounds. I predict Forrest will win the first round and then lose the second and third but win the fourth and fifth for the UD.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I think forrest will simply outbox Rashad on the feet and use his superior reach to keep him at arms length and away from the big overhand right.

If Rashad wants to win, he needs to put forrest on his back, avoid submissions, and control/inflict damage for 5 rounds. Problem is, i dont see him being able to do that. 

Forrest is a bigger, better fighter imo.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Your New UFC Light Heavyweight Champion!!!!! "Sugar" Rashad Evans!!!!!


You don't ever lie!

Forrest does have the more technical boxing, but not by much. I still think that Rashad's boxing is underrated. Reach advantage, although many people seem to think this may be an issue.. it never has. Everyone (basically) Rashad has fought is taller with a longer reach then Rashad. Brad Imes and Liddell and Bonnar for example. Rashad (Forrest said this himself) can cover distance really quick and pop one in your chin as if that reach advantage doesn't exist.

Both fighters will have solid gameplans, Couture and Greg Jackson.. this is like a chess match.

Wrestling wise, Rashad, but I see him standing with Forrest because..

Striking wise, Rashad. He throws bombs, and not to mention fast bombs as well. I'm sure many people blinked during the Liddell punch and missed the whole thing. Forrest doesn't have the head movement speed to stop something like that.

Rashad by KO in the 2nd or 3rd, or UD because he can wrestle him and grind a decision from the top position.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Spoken812 said:


> You don't ever lie!
> 
> Forrest does have the more technical boxing, but not by much. I still think that Rashad's boxing is underrated. Reach advantage, although many people seem to think this may be an issue.. it never has. *Everyone (basically) Rashad has fought is taller with a longer reach then Rashad. Brad Imes and Liddell and Bonnar for example. Rashad (Forrest said this himself) can cover distance really quick and pop one in your chin as if that reach advantage doesn't exist*.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


Rashad Evans basically studies dirty boxing and other forms of urban street fighting that other fighters dont. Added to which he studies Randy Couture and Marvin Hagler tapes as part of his training.

Couture got a damn good team....but imagine sparring with Jardine, Smokin Joe V, GSP, Karo and Crow Loiseau.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmm, this one could be pretty tough to call. But I say Forrest Griffin via iron will and cardio!


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

I just do not want to hear the yelling lady---who ever she is:dunno: :dunno: :confused02:.

O


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Flak said:


> I think forrest will simply outbox Rashad on the feet and use his superior reach to keep him at arms length and away from the big overhand right.
> 
> If Rashad wants to win, he needs to put forrest on his back, avoid submissions, and control/inflict damage for 5 rounds. Problem is, i dont see him being able to do that.
> 
> Forrest is a bigger, better fighter imo.


Is it me or does every fight Rashad is in everybody says his opponent is the better fighter?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Is it me or does every fight Rashad is in everybody says his opponent is the better fighter?


yeh, they 'weren't the same fighter' as they were before when they fought rashad before :sarcastic09:


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Satori said:


> I just do not want to hear the yelling lady---who ever she is:dunno: :dunno: :confused02:.
> 
> O


She's Rashad's wife.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> yeh, they 'weren't the same fighter' as they were before when they fought rashad before :sarcastic09:


Yeah but Forrest is in the same boat which is why this is so interesting. Nobody thought he would beat Shogun or Rampage and the crowd on this fight is split so they are both perennial underdogs which should make for a great fight.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Is it me or does every fight Rashad is in everybody says his opponent is the better fighter?


You could say the same thing about Forrest, but i really believe it this time.

Rashad has more power and better wrestling, but as a complete fighter, i really think Forrest has more tools; along with being significantly bigger and having an iron will. You have to really beat Forrest....he gives nothing away for free.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Forrest has always been legendary for his ability to take abuse. Minatauro too. They can absorb such a pounding, it leaves them time to accumulate enough points via decision, or submission in Minatauro's case. 

The thing that Forrest has yet to show is an ability to finish fights via knockout or submission. And Rashad has shown us that ability already. I'm picking Rashad in this one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I won't bet on this one because I really can see it going either way, but I am picking Forrest mid 4th. I think this will be a win via sub.


----------



## TheGamefather (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't think Rashad is overly powerfull, probably throws lighter than Jardine anyway, but aim and accuracy can make up for a lot there

If I had to put money on the fight I'd bet on Forest.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh come on. Rashad throws wild and hard....look at a Chuck KO.

His knockouts do not come from precision.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't think of another title fight where both guys have been so underrated. Everytime Forrest fights people pick against him and he wins. Rashad Evans is probably the most underrated fighter in all of MMA despite having no losses. I think this is due to his lackluster performance in the Tito fight though. Both guys are really good fighters that don't really get much respect for some reason. Whoever wins is sure to be an underdog when they defend against the winner of Rampage / Silva. I mean really, when are people going to start thinking of Forrest and Rashad as legit top LHW's?


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Flak said:


> Oh come on. Rashad throws wild and hard....look at a Chuck KO.
> 
> His knockouts do not come from precision.



:laugh::laugh::laugh:


anything to discredit


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Not discredit at all. Chuck put himself in range, and Rashad knocked him into next week. It was shocking and cool....even if i don't like Rashad much.

But lets be real. He throws bombs like that into air where he thinks his opponent might be, and sometimes they connect. But they are hardly precision shots.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Flak said:


> Not discredit at all. Chuck put himself in range, and Rashad knocked him into next week. It was shocking and cool....even if i don't like Rashad much.
> 
> But lets be real. He throws bombs like that into air where he thinks his opponent might be, and sometimes they connect. But they are hardly precision shots.


He connected with that same shot like... 4 other times that round alone. It's called timing.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Fine, call it timing and playing the odds, but it's not precision. Anderson Silva strikes with precision. 

Would you say Anderson and Rashad strike at all similar?


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Flak said:


> Fine, call it timing and playing the odds, but it's not precision. Anderson Silva strikes with precision.
> 
> Would you say Anderson and Rashad strike at all similar?


Not similar, one thing Anderson has is reach over everybody. So he can throw straight powerful jabs with little worry of getting tagged, where as Rashad is a small LHW with an average reach. He has to do extra work and timing in order to land devastating shots. And you only need a split second of vision to aim a power shot if you can throw em right.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

Cant wait for this fight Forrest first title defense and this could be a very good fight.I think both are good fighters but Forrest has more tools and seems like he always has a great game plan to beat different fighters.Taking Forrest 4th or 5th round submission.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

What Forrest has to say....

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=207187&cl=11178320&ch=2283876&src=sports


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Flak said:


> Fine, call it timing and playing the odds, but it's not precision. Anderson Silva strikes with precision.
> 
> *Would you say Anderson and Rashad strike at all similar?*


Lol.

Would you say Anderson and [insert fighter name] strike at all similar?

I'll give you 1,000 credits if you can provide a decent answer for that.

Note: you cannot use "Anderson" as an answer.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> Lol.
> 
> Would you say Anderson and [insert fighter name] strike at all similar?
> 
> ...


Machida. Like Anderson, very precise.

My point was that although Rashad can hit hard, he's not precise. He wings big overhand punches.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Flak said:


> Machida. Like Anderson, very precise.
> 
> My point was that although Rashad can hit hard, he's not precise. He wings big overhand punches.


He always does that? Or does that to Chuck Liddells? Cmon on man, don't try and turn him into a 1 trick pony.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> He always does that? Or does that to Chuck Liddells? Cmon on man, don't try and turn him into a 1 trick pony.



dude....people will try to find any little thing to discredit Rashad or make him look incompetent, or lackluster

He's "arrogant"

He's "too cocky"

His punches are "wild and inaccurate"

His "BJJ sucks and is non existent"

...the list goes on


added to that people even dislike his wife :laugh: Ive seen Toya Evans catch more hate than Jenna Jameson....and Mrs Evans has even done a single interview!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, Evans gets a lot of hate, I think that's why I like him so much. I love the hated.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> He always does that? Or does that to Chuck Liddells? Cmon on man, don't try and turn him into a 1 trick pony.


I'm not, but you have to realise he isn't exactly the most well rounded fighter either.

He's a good wrestler who has developed some good strikes, and he throws them HARD. It's given him much success obviously, and might even win him the title.

You're clearly a big Rashad fan, and i usually know better than to get into a discussion with hardcore fans....but reading things like he's a better striker than Forrest is just stupid. The only thing about his striking that is better than Forrest's is that he hits harder. That's it. Stop pretending that he's some great striker....he's not. He threw a massive overhand bomb that caught Chuck, and he was already into the followup left swinging from his hip before he realised the first one connected.

The dude throws wild. That's not always a bad thing (Wandy throws wild too)....but it is what it is, accept it.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Hockey punches FTW.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Flak said:


> I'm not, but you have to realise he isn't exactly the most well rounded fighter either.
> 
> He's a good wrestler who has developed some good strikes, and he throws them HARD. It's given him much success obviously, and might even win him the title.
> 
> ...


You know what.. I smell what your stepping in. Forrest does have the better striking from a technical standpoint. Hell, his leg kicks are brutal.

I should reword it to, I think that stylistically (damn.. did I spell that wrong?) Rashad has the upper hand in the stand up. He can time and throw a well placed bomb that can land on a slower Griffin. That's more of what I meant.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Absolutely he can, and he has shown he can end the fight on the feet at any time. Forrest just doesn't seem to have that KO power. 

It's an interesting clash of styles. More technical vs big power standing. Solid wrestling vs solid BJJ on the ground. Should be a good fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Did you see the video game awards? Rashad is dwarfed next to Forrest. You don't see this size difference very often outside of the heavyweight division.

Forrest will use that in terms of stand up (reach) and grappling. (strength) I'm very excited to see this.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Flak said:


> Fine, call it timing and playing the odds, but it's not precision. Anderson Silva strikes with precision.
> 
> Would you say Anderson and Rashad strike at all similar?





Flak said:


> Machida. Like Anderson, very precise.


Right. Machida and Anderson's striking are so similar that the former didn't KO anybody in 5 years... :sarcastic09:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

That's an issue of power, not of precision.


----------



## d3nnis (Jan 5, 2008)

Rashad by TKO or Griffin by UD.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Forrest walked in to the arena like a fighter, while Rashad walked in like he's going to prom.

Weird, but awesome.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

I can Rashad winning by KO.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, I can't waittt! I know I keep saying that..but still..


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

Well all i need is Evans to win and im 4-4 lets go Evans i need the cash


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

BJJ Fight Team said:


> Well all i need is Evans to win and im 4-4 lets go Evans i need the cash


Relax, you have nothing to fear man. Rashad can do it!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, Frank Mir's speech was quite inspirational, actually. Anyways, my boy Rashad needs to win so that my fa vourite 3 stars of tonight (C.B Dolloway, Quinton Jackson) have won their matches. Interesting thing is, the 3 I have picked, with the exception of Rashad, were predictable to lose badly their to oppositions. Just goes to show you, ANYTHING can happen. I know talent and I know who's more talented than who, given the situation. I always felt that C.B and Rampage was gonna win. Rashad will have a harder timie, but I do see him eventually pulling it off.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well im very nervous for forrest....hope he can do it


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

i still don't know who to pick for this fight. i like both guys:dunno:


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I have a terrible feeling that Forrest will get KO'd. 
Go Forrest!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

One more prediction baby!!..Evans! Evans! Evans!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> One more prediction baby!!..Evans! Evans! Evans!


I got the bubble guts homie.. but I have 100% confidence Rashad can do this!

WAR EVANS!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I got the bubble guts homie.. but I have 100% confidence Rashad can do this!
> 
> WAR EVANS!


Dude, I got soo much energy going through me right now, idk what to do lol.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

*2 pound reach advantage for Forrest!*

will this be the difference? lol maybe not thread worthy but another hilarious quote from Goldberg. Had to bring it up.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

He said it so confidently :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

War Forrest


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

this fight = whatever.... hope it will be exiting though


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Bruce Buffer!! LMAO


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

damn forrest towers over rashad


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

forest 10-9


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

havn't talked about this fight much but my last minute prediction is rashad by ko :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

RASHAAAAAAAAAAAD! That was awesome!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

cant stand how rashad acts in the middle of his fights


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I like rashads boxing. Very technical, textbook striking.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Come on Sug, let's go.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice job from both guys


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is an awesome fight, very interesting to see each guy's stand up game.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

This one has potential to be a great one!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, Rashad does have very good boxing but Forrest is the better all around striker in my opinion.

Still, Rashad has power so that can really benefit him. This is good so far.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Possible FOTN so far.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

HAMMER FISTS! Straight from hell!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn*.*


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

close call ....good job by rashad


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! HOLY SHIT! Rashad is the new LHW champion and he desrves it! This makes up for how I bet on the rest of these guys. RASHAD ******* RULES AND HE DESERVES [email protected]


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh man, so ******* happy.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Evan's gnp was fierce, I'd be down for a rematch. Even better, Rampage/Sugar is looking awesome


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

so wandy nog and forest traind together . all 3 of em lost lOl


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW! Atleast I got 1 fight right


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rashad Evans! Is The New!!! Ufc!!! Lhw Champion!!!


Suga Rush Baby Whooooooooooo!


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

sucks nuts


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Future_Fighter said:


> havn't talked about this fight much but my last minute prediction is rashad by ko :thumbsup:


close enough


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

damn i thought i didn't care who took this fight but i'm kinda sad forrest lost this fight.:confused05:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Dana looks sad as a mother fucker by the way. 

GO **** yourself Dana.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i wonder what happens in the LHW division title picture now ?


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Poor Chuck Lidell. It's like his nightmare tonight seeing this.


----------



## DaniCH (Aug 10, 2008)

That was freakin' awesome by Evans!

Look at those elbows and vicious left hands!

BOOM!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! 3 for 3 baby!!!!!! I'm so fu**in happy right now!!!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rampage vs rashad omg lol page via ko


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful finish, he keeps getting better


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Who is gonna stop rashad? Rampage? Machida? These are the only ones who come to my mind.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Wise said:


> Dana looks sad as a mother *fucker* by the way.
> 
> GO ****** yourself Dana.


LOL...:confused02:


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Man....I'm bummed. That was some of the most vicious G&P. Congrats to Rashad.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice performance from Rashad.

That's a little different. Forrest tapped out from the punches? Where'd his heart and will to fight go? Oh well.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

so is forest over rated? **** no he was winning the whole fight... anyway. forest vs machida/silva ?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Nice performance from Rashad.
> 
> That's a little different. Forrest tapped out from the punches? Where'd his heart and will to fight go? Oh well.


HE DID NO TAP.....


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I have to say this was one of my favorite UFC events, it was soo awsome!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, all i havce to say is.....WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

De-lighted!! Get in there boi, and well played by Forrest, great bit of sportsmanship!!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

what about okami lister :confused03:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

All my boys won!!!!!!!!!!!!! Rampage, C.B Dolloway and Rashad closed 2008 with dominant wins. Awesome, awesome, AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

And yea..Griffin definitely tapped.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

norway1 said:


> what about okami lister :confused03:


who cares . thanx god his fight was not on main card


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

norway1 said:


> LOL...:confused02:


Dude dont act like he doesnt look depressed as shit.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

dontazo said:


> HE DID NO TAP.....


That's good to know. I'm reading play by play and that's what it said so I wasn't sure.

Forrest isn't the type of guy that would tap from punches. He's taken punishment before without giving up.

I didn't particularly care for this card because of the outcomes but I give props when it is due.

This wasn't a good day for me, haha. Oh well.


----------



## gm2685 (Aug 27, 2006)

Not trying to sound racist, but the black dudes whooped some serious ass tonight.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Nick_V03 said:


> That's good to know. I'm reading play by play and that's what it said so I wasn't sure.
> 
> Forrest isn't the type of guy that would tap from punches. He's taken punishment before without giving up.
> 
> ...


Don's decided to be the douche tonight I guess. 

He def tapped.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I have to say this was one of my favorite UFC events, it was soo awsome!


Didn't I tell you we'd be happy in a few!?!?! DIDN'T I!

Rashad is going to hold the title for a bit. Waiting for somebody to say something bad about Rashad now.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

He said it himself that he didn't tap. It was worse, his body was just flailing.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> That's good to know. I'm reading play by play and that's what it said so I wasn't sure.
> 
> Forrest isn't the type of guy that would tap from punches. He's taken punishment before without giving up.
> 
> ...


he said he did not idk ...


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> cant stand how rashad acts in the middle of his fights


Got damn even after the win you can't let the guy breathe? What was so bad about what he did, thats what he does to build himself back up. And i didn't hear his wife scream this time so i'm sure you guys are happy.



I got 2 out f the 3 main fights tonight. I didn't pick Nog vs Mir tho i thought the fight was in Nog favor, but that Mir defitnely had a chance(and he won). I think i'm learning to read fights better.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Forest didn't tap, he just said so himself.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> Didn't I tell you we'd be happy in a few!?!?! DIDN'T I!
> 
> Rashad is going to hold the title for a bit. Waiting for somebody to say something bad about Rashad now.


You definitely did my friend, and i wish u could see the smile on my face right now :thumb02:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I didnt really think Forrest was the best 205 pounder but he looked great on his feet. Rashad is just a beast, I really look forward to him and Machida/Silva. Rashad looked great on top but I thought Forrest's bjj did not look that good. He did not control his posture at all, and all he really had to do is extend his hips and he could have done better defensively. Easier said than done of course and Rashad def. proved he is an ELITE level 205 pounder now and I cant wait to see him fight the rest of the top comp in the UFC.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

gm2685 said:


> Not trying to sound racist, but the black dudes whooped some serious ass tonight.


No problems here brother. My wife mentioned that too, and she's gringa.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Nikkolai said:


> He said it himself that he didn't tap. It was worse, his body was just flailing.


According to Rampage he doesnt remember eating knees from Wandy. 

Dollaway didnt remember being in the Guillotine earlier. 

See where Im going with this?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Wise said:


> Dude dont act like he doesnt look depressed as shit.


no the funny shit was how u sensored one sentence but not the other


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Buckingham said:


> *Got damn even after the win you can't let the guy breathe? *What was so bad about what he did, thats what he does to build himself back up.
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 out f the 3 main fights tonight. I didn't pick Nog vs Mir tho i thought the fight was in Nog favor, but that Mir defitnely had a chance(and he won).


umm i said that during like the first round not after the fight i said that after he showboated...thats all...calm urself


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, Forrest's speech was brilliant as well. This fight was tough for me because I like Forrest almost as much as I like Rashad. You know what, it's this sport that makes me proud to be a man. It's also people like Forrest who I aspire to be like. Humble, determined and man enough to congratulate his conquerer. Forrest will be back, no doubt. You can tell that he has tremendous respect for Rashad and vice versa. Awesome fighter and beautiful human being. 

Rashad, Rampage and C.B will lead the UFC in 2009. Roll on The Great 3.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I can't ******* explain it, Forrest lost and it makes me feel so good. We all knew it would happen but when it finally does, it's that much more amazing.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

lol i understand rampage...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well if he didn't tap, those punches and strikes from Evans made it seemed that way..so it's worse now.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> I can't ******* explain it, Forrest lost and it makes me feel so good. We all knew it would happen but when it finally does, it's that much more amazing.


even though i was going for forrest i just kne somehow rashad would get him...great performance by him


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

norway1 said:


> no the funny shit was how u sensored one sentence but not the other


I dont censor anything. Not really sure how it worked out that way. :thumb02:


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

IOs it okay if i have a quick wank??!!??


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Mike Goldberg needs to shut the f up, does he ALWAYS have to state the obvious ?


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW! I'm 4-0 for the night :thumb02:
i feel bad for Nog and forrest though


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Here's how it goes down now.

Rampage vs. Rashad. Rashad wins.
Winner of Hendo vs. Franklin gets Rashad. Rashad wins.
Rashad vs. Anderson Silva. Anderson beats Rashad ending his 20 fight winning streak, then he retires.


----------



## zerokill (May 27, 2007)

wow so forest was messin Rashad up and he just got to tired on the ground and gave up so yea i just didn't like the taunting by Rashad in round 2 when he kissed his hand and slapped his cock i just wanted forest to knock him out to shut him up. but whatever


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

god damn rashad is a cocky asshole, but hes good :thumbsup:


----------



## FlameSuck187 (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone know what Rashad came out too tonight?


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

zerokill said:


> wow so forest was messin Rashad up and he just got to tired on the ground and gave up so yea i just didn't like the taunting by Rashad in round 2 when he kissed his hand and slapped his cock i just wanted forest to knock him out to shut him up. but whatever


yeah that was some **** shit you just dont do that.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

FlameSuck187 said:


> Anyone know what Rashad came out too tonight?


I have no clue what it was but a friend said that it was a Blondie remix.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

FlameSuck187 said:


> Anyone know what Rashad came out too tonight?


I couldn't hear over the sound of excitement in my pants.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Here's how it goes down now.
> 
> Rampage vs. Rashad. Rashad wins.
> Winner of Hendo vs. Franklin gets Rashad. Rashad wins.
> Rashad vs. Anderson Silva. Anderson beats Rashad ending his 20 fight winning streak, then he retires.


NO.

Rashad loses against Quinton.

Against Henderson, Rashad beats his ass to a Decision or finishes him off. Franklin... Hard to say until we see him against Henderson.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

Damn, I'm glad sugar won, but can't we get a 205 champion with some title defenses?


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats to Rashad. Wonder how he will do vs. Quinton?


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

AK-Bronco said:


> Congrats to Rashad. Wonder how he will do vs. Quinton?


Sounds like a good fight. It's a knockout waiting to happen.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I said it in the prediction thread, Rashad holds the title for all of 09.

I'm getting a freakin Suga Rush! I swear I was yelling, "KNOCK HIS ASS OUT" the whole time he was.. well.. knocking his ass out.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Jundon! said:


> NO.
> 
> Rashad loses against Quinton.
> 
> Against Henderson, Rashad beats his ass to a Decision or finishes him off. Franklin... Hard to say until we see him against Henderson.


Rashad has far too much movement and speed for Quinton to catch Rashad. When Quinton wins it is against guys who stand there flat footed swinging away blindly. Quinton is far too slow to catch Rashad, atleast those are the odds, but I'd say in that fight the odds are stacked against Rampage. Hendo and Franklin are both too slow and weak to catch Evans, with Hendo having a slightly better chance. A win from either would have to be on the ground.


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> I said it in the prediction thread, Rashad holds the title for all of 09.


Only if he does not fight in 09. Rashad is good but not great. He might have 1 title defense if he is lucky. He needs to work on some BJJ. Boxing has taken him about as far as it will take him.


----------



## Pannett (Sep 20, 2008)

Rashad came out to Step Into A World (Rapture's Delight) by KRS-One.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

He'll hold it until Machida takes it from him.


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I understand what you are saying, but he's a real good wrestler on top of this new found boxing ability. I think he can as is, he doesn't need BJJ, just needs to know how to stop it.


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

i see quinton knocking him out.Rashad hasn't been hit by guys with power like rampage.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

RaisingCajun said:


> Only if he does not fight in 09. Rashad is good but not great. He might have 1 title defense if he is lucky. He needs to work on some BJJ. Boxing has taken him about as far as it will take him.


Before rashad was a boring wrestler ..now he's just a boxer? lol wtf


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

<M>MA said:


> He'll hold it until Machida takes it from him.


trust me he'll KO machida back to brazil.


----------



## FlameSuck187 (Oct 13, 2008)

Pannett said:


> Rashad came out to Step Into A World (Rapture's Delight) by KRS-One.


I knew It was KRS-One, thanks.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

To quote from Spoken, I'm in a freakin "Sugar rush" right now, so I'm gonna go ahead and say that Evans will be champ for awhile.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Rashad is a Good Fighter i can't wait o see him vs Rampage.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

With the way Rashad has been fighting lately and the ******* chin he has, I can't see too many people beating him. And he is smart too. Switching stances to keep from getting his left too messed up is smart. He is way too athletic for any fighter he is in the cage with. 

And the taunt thing, if Forrest can let it slide, why can't we all? It wasn't THAT bad. Rampage continuely punching Silva after he KO'd him was worse.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Well Im done with UFC. 26 years old and done with it. Nog getting schooled, that worthless piece of shit evans winning and Wandy getting killed. This is a sad day **** this. I will never be this interested in UFC again. Esp. now that Lesnar will no doubt help ruin the sport even more.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Well Im done with UFC. 26 years old and done with it. Nog getting schooled, that worthless piece of shit evans winning and Wandy getting killed. This is a sad day **** this. I will never be this interested in UFC again. Esp. now that Lesnar will no doubt help ruin the sport even more.


Come on now. All of my people lost tonight, but there were some great fights with amazing Ko's. Gotta look at the positive side. No need to be so harsh on Evans, he's champ for good reason.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Well Im done with UFC. 26 years old and done with it. Nog getting schooled, that worthless piece of shit evans winning and Wandy getting killed. This is a sad day **** this. I will never be this interested in UFC again. Esp. now that Lesnar will no doubt help ruin the sport even more.


you are just pissed,, I don't think the UFC will miss your money anyway,, Everyone and all the haters can kiss my butt,, I called the MIR victory 5 weeks ago and no one give him a chance,,  ,, I called the Jackson fight,, and the Evans victory,, I studied these guys for a while,, and I just felt confident on my picks,, and don't worry about lesnar ruining the sport,, because Mir is back and will snap his arm like Sylvia's


----------



## ramram22 (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm sorry but Nog is human, and no human can withstand the punishment Nog has taken over the years, this is a long time coming. Evans is far far far from a piece of shit


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Everyone who won deserved it, props to everyone..great card.


----------



## Buckingham (Apr 8, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> umm i said that during like the first round not after the fight i said that after he showboated...thats all...calm urself


Yea umm... but still.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

After I saw Wandy and Nog lose I was :sad03: but then Rashad made me very


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

Danomac said:


> With the way Rashad has been fighting lately and the ******* chin he has, I can't see too many people beating him. And he is smart too. Switching stances to keep from getting his left too messed up is smart. He is way too athletic for any fighter he is in the cage with.
> 
> And the taunt thing, if Forrest can let it slide, why can't we all? It wasn't THAT bad. Rampage continuely punching Silva after he KO'd him was worse.


First let me say congrats for Rashad, but what fight was his chin tested in? Second his switching stance looked awkward and out of necessity. Third I think any 205er in contention would have enough athleticism to keep up with Rashad.

Oh and Quinton kept punching until the ref stoppage, like is customary.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> cant stand how rashad acts in the middle of his fights


I love it! HAHA


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I hate it, but an excellent win for Rashad. 

Props to him.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Get used to it, Rashad's your new Chuck Liddell, his successor. He's keeping that belt for years just to piss everybody off :thumbsup:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Chuck as champ used to bug me a little.

I don't think Rashad will hold it long. I think Rampage will take him. If he beats Page though, then i would agree completely.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I just walked in my house ARE YOU F*CKING KIDDING ME


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

I told you....



:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought Rashad was doing a really good job of checking Forrest's kicks and moving out of range after he threw. 

Forrest won that first round but I think it was closer then people think, Rashad got some good strikes in. 

Man its amazing to see a fighter come so far, both Forrest and Rashad. I still remember watching TUF 2 when it was on and really digging Rashad since he was such a huge underdog and undersized against all the other HW. 

To support him for this long and to see him become champ is probably one of the favorite moments Ive ever had in MMA.


----------



## GriffinFanKY (Oct 22, 2007)

The way everybodys talking you would have thought that Rashad dominated the fight and then finally finished Forrest but to be honest Forrest was killing him in the stand up and just got lazy with his guard but he was defiantely working on the bottom for a while.Forrest will be back.

Forrest was tearing up that leg did you see the wrap Rashad had on it after the fight in the locker room


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

EVERLOST said:


> Well Im done with UFC. 26 years old and done with it. Nog getting schooled, that worthless piece of shit evans winning and Wandy getting killed. This is a sad day **** this. I will never be this interested in UFC again. Esp. now that Lesnar will no doubt help ruin the sport even more.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA:happy01::laugh: 

You gonna have a rough time in life, kid.

heres the 3rd round for ya'll



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMhw9rOaJRM


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

Need a gif of Rashad motioning for Forrest to kiss his nuts.


----------

